# DNR ranks best channel cat lakes



## Salmonid

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...ecast_channelcatfish/tabid/23061/Default.aspx

I assume these are based on local lake surveys and it pretty obvious that local catfishermen were not asked because my list for the region would be completely different. LOL but some secrets are better kept under the rug 

I know the SW region very well and am curious if other lake guys in other part of the state feel like there region is accurate?

Salmonid


----------



## catfish_hunter

the MWCD lakes have a good showing...I know Atwood and Leesville both have some hawg channel cats! Seneca you can catch channels one after the other all day long but most of the time they are under 5lbs...or as I like to say "eatin channels"


----------



## AkronCATS

2 of my top 3 are not even on there. But we'll just keep those a secret. I wonder if they will do a list for flatties too?


----------



## SeanStone

Paint Creek Lake should be on there from the reports I hear. I never fish it though, to close to Rocky Fork Lake. I might have to venture over there one evening and see if its one of those secrets. LOL. 

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...ult/topfishohiolakes/tabid/22686/Default.aspx
Here's a link to the Fish Ohio page that has the list of top bodies of water by trophy fish caught and reported last year. Flathead catfish are on there as well.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Blue Catfish  54 entries

1. Ohio River
2. Scioto River
3. Lake Erie

this is very interesting! I did not know that blue cats were in Lake Erie!


----------



## ducky152000

Bluecats in Erie?????? I'd say they was male channels!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

No way Indian Lake and Hoover aren't on that list.
Lots of > 20 inchers in Alum also...kind of surprising.


----------



## yogi

My honey hole lake not on the list we go every sat night for the past two years and always get big #s and size over 25 inches haha ill keep it a secrect 


Fish long and Hard


----------



## carpslayer

whats a good northeast ohio lake i wanna go tonight...lol i go to the black river and do good but they are mostly 3-4# and i cant eat them out of there....any ideas??


----------



## todd61

I mostly fish rivers for cats but looking at the list it makes me scratch my head. I've often wondered where they come up with this info.


----------



## Eagle Eye

We caught 3 blues in the bay last year in a cat tournament .


----------



## carpslayer

Todd61, 
what rivers you like for cats if you dont mind me asking? I have fished the Black river and have had good results just want something different....


----------



## todd61

carpslayer said:


> Todd61,
> what rivers you like for cats if you dont mind me asking? I have fished the Black river and have had good results just want something different....


Mostly the Scioto which is closest to me but also the Sandusky,Maumee and sometimes the Muskingum.


----------



## JustWannaGoFishing

I live in chillicothe, ohio and i fish the scioto a good bit. No good lakes around here. I do fish rocky fork lake some. Didn't make it there last year. This year i'm gonna try some different lakes when i get a chance. Always looking for good places. A bad day of fishing is always better than a good day at work! Last year my biggest flat was 12lbs, my biggest channel was around 7-8 lbs i'd say. Never caught a blue. A new day brings new possibilities. New to this site, so i'm interrested in learning about some new places and maybe make some new friends. Have a nice day....and fish on!


----------



## katfish

I have lived in Ohio several years and after studying the DNR reports I found that each year was a copy of the previous years reports.

Channel cats become increasingly aggressive the middle of June just prior to spawning. This often leads people to assume the catfishing at their lake or river is very good all year long. One of thebest indicators of good channel catfishing are lakes where channel cats *are not* stocked. This means the DNR has determined natural reproduction is sufficient. Those lakes will have channel cats of all sizes. Stocked lakes normally just have smaller channel cats due to only stocked fish being caught much like a pay lake.

Also the whole trick to catching channel cats is finding what baits they are concentrating on when you fish. The forktails change feeding habits and concentrate on the easiest/most abundant food sources available.

As a general rule cut or live fish will produce larger fish since more mature channel cats need larger food intakes to maintain their bodies and learn to become predatory to fulfil their hunger at all times of year.

My advice is to check several channel cat waters and determine the best ones in your area. Even if the DNR listened most catmen aren't going to tell them where the big fish are and have them tell everyone in Ohio


----------



## JustWannaGoFishing

Katfish...i agree. If a lake can maintain its numbers without stocking, something in that lake is working. Better fish in numbers an size...a better fishing spot. I agree too that fisherman do not want to give up the location of their honey holes. LOL 

With work and my oldest playin sports all year round, the last few years just havent allowed me to get out much. But, a new job where i have wekends off, an my son graduating soon...should allow me to get out more an find some new places to fish. That is my goal anyways. 

In chillicothe, we have ross lake. I know there are some fish in there. Never caught any big ones, but i'm sure they are in there. You can drive within 45 minutes to rocky fork, deer creek or paint creek. I've been to the ohio river 3 times. I've usually done day fishing the past few years. I dont mind...as long as i'm fishing. I maily use shrimp also. I have cut up some fish occasionally. I'm hoping to do a lil more night fishing this year. I just want to get out...more, an find some different places that i've never been. 

Thanks for your advice...i hope to put it to good use this summer. Maybe some day on one of my journeys...i shall run across some of the people on here an make some new friends. Cant catch a fish if your line isnt in the water. LOL


----------



## throwitback

Eagle Eye said:


> We caught 3 blues in the bay last year in a cat tournament .


What Bay? Not sandusky


----------

